# Help, cold mouse, shrank in size..



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

I woke up this morning and found one my guys by the food bowl , my other in there was making loud squeaks so pick him up to check him ok and hes fine. Picked up the first one and hes freezing cold and just let me pick him. He seems hunched over and shaking a bit. He sees to have lost condition over the night too...

i'm got him sat on me now in a room with the fireplace on .. any help?

Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

more information needed.Is the mouse old,is the cage exposed to a window?


----------



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

He's about a year old, was bought from a pet shop so cannot be sure. Cage is on the same wall as window but a few feet away and has been kept shut with it being cold.


----------



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

Hes not eating or drinking but is pooping as normal


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

sounds like old age to me.I'd move the cage to somewhere warmer to be on the safe said.I never forget having the upset of getting up and finding my 2 gerbils dead from the cold of the window.I thought in the house they would be ok but I underestimated how low temps get.


----------

